
Show HN: Almighty – Powerful Configurations for macOS - onmyway133
Almighty is a convenient and easy to use macOS menu bar application that exposes powerful configurations for your mac <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;almighty" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;almighty</a>
======
stevekemp
Post the link to the project directly; sharing just a product-hunt link makes
your submission seem like low-effort spam.

------
algaeontoast
Wow, it'd be great if we could get past the "year of the software startup
influencer" in otherwords the entirety of Product Hunt...

I stopped following when an app meant to "map where you cried that day" made
it to the front page of PH...

